# Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü



## RzZ_BossMode (15. Juni 2014)

*Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü*

Moin,
ich hab diese Lüfter hier gefunden.
http://geizhals.de/nanoxia-fx-evo-120mm-pwm-1000-200300260-a732791.html
Die haben zwischen 8-15db also SUPER !
Mir geht es jetzt um den Luftdruck, der liegt bei 1.1mmH20.
Ich wüsste gerne ob es für eine WaKü wie diese hier reicht.
Enermax Liqtech 120 (ELC-LT120X-HP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juni 2014)

Könntest auch noiseblocker mit max 1300 umdrehungen nehmen. Sind leise und guten luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Goyoma (15. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Könntest auch noiseblocker mit max 1300 umdrehungen nehmen. Sind leise und guten luftdurchsatz.



Da bin ich auch dafür, die sind super!


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü*



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Die haben zwischen 8-15db also SUPER !


Die dB-Angabe der Hersteller ist für die Fische weil niemand weiß wie das gemessen wurde.
Reines Marketing blabla.

Ein langsamer Lüfter auf einer Kompaktwakü ist eigentlich genau das Falsche.
Der enge Radiator braucht einen Lüfter mit hohem Luftdruck und zwangsläufig auch hohe Umdrehungszahl.
Wenn du dort einen Lüfter mit 1000rpm draufgibst, ist ein normaler Luftkühler Leistungsstärker.

Für deine Kompaktwakü würd ich den hier nehmen:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rackcity (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü*

die von Abductee kann man nehmen. hatte ich auch auf einer h100i. Ansonsten könntest auch die noctua nf p12 120mm nehmen. die habe ich im moment noch auf einer h80i mit 900rpm


----------



## drstoecker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü*

habe 2x noiseblocker mf12 auf eine h70. hab schon einige ausprobiert,  aber diese sagen mir am besten zu.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für eine Komapkt-Wakü*

Ich nehme dann die hier 
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehen Geil aus "Smiple and Perfect" xD Ich hab bei mir 20 Lüfter >.> sind leise aber nicht TOD leise.


----------

